# Parlantes Vento



## waldirdj (Mar 17, 2012)

En *B*arranquilla *C*olombia llego estas empresa segun es americana se ven Muy bien segun sus especificaciones también pero que  me recomiendan vi personal mente unos de estas marca de 1500watts de 15 pulgadas y m*E* los probaron y suenan duricimo y bonitos no se q*UE* opinen ustedes q*UE* m*E*  recomiendan

http://ventodj.com/vento-acoustic/productos/parlantes


----------

